# Poljot Blues



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Bought a dead Poljot Aviator for 'spares' and so quite happy to whip the back off and have a poke about. Oh deep disappointment and dissolution









I had expected the innards to fill the case and resemble common parts with Lada cars and T72 tanks - big, chunky and bullet proof.

Nestled in a white plastic retainer, rather lost in the roomy case, was a very plain jane mechanism with nothing but a single Poljot logo to identify it. First thought was that it was a knock off copy - so opened up my 'real one' (which has its own problems) to be greeted with a twin. The mechanism has a very unloved look about it - it would fit in well with post war furniture if it had the Utility stamp on it. Is this 'top show' approach common in modern Russian watches? Think I'll stick to the old Soviet stuff









Julian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think you have to go back to the 1950's, to find well-finished 1st MWF movements Julian  .


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

They may look fragile and unfinished but they can be very robust and reliable

The one i have in a simple handwilnd model with date, gives me about +2 seconds accuracy per day...!


----------

